# Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??



## TimSchmidt (1. April 2013)

Moin ihr Karpfenverrückten,

hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit den Top Secret Futterboilies gemacht ? 

ich meine diese hier 

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/T...ies-Muschel-Fisch-BR-16-20mm-10kg-55166p.html

Zumindest die Beschreibung hört sich vernünftig an und ich hab beim Schirmer immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

ich will dieses Jahr mal mit Partikel und Boilies angeln statt Pellets. Da in unserem Gewässer Muscheln vorkommen denke ich das ist eine gute Idee.

Schöne Ostern !!


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

TS ist auch so eine Firma...wenige lieben sie, die meisten hassen sie. Mein Fall sind TS boilies auch überhaupt nicht. Ausserem verkauft ein Laden in meiner Nähe schon TS Boilies für 2,9 Euro das Kilo. Ein Restzweifel bleibt bestehen. Leg lieber 30-40 Euro rauf und kauf was richtig gutes. 

Oder bleib gleich bei Mais und Pellets. Aber solche Billigkleisterkugeln hätten von mir nicht das nötige vertrauen, das ich da meine Lebenszeit verschwende und darauf warte, das dort mal einer anbeisst.


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

OK, danke für die Info.

Sieht halt erstmal gut aus 10kg gemischt für kleines Geld.

Wenn du Partikel einsetzt dann dazu fischmehl pellets oder einfach mit zB Tigernüssen oder Mais als Hakenköder.

Will halt mal was probieren...

Oder mit dem Method Feeder mal versuchen ?

Würde dann ne grundfutter / partikel mischung für den method feeder machen und zus. partikel ausbringen und dann halt partikel auch als köder.

problem könnten dann brassen aber sein ?!?!?!?


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Ich variiere alle Köder mal durch. Also keine Feste Regel von wegen Mais und Pelltes usw.

Method Feeder wird teuer. Funktionier tam besten, wenn du ordentlich Dip mit ins Futter gibst. Ansonsten kannst auch einfach nen Stippfuterballen mit hinwerfen.

Wenn viele Brassen im Gewässer sind hast du mit Psrtikeln keine Freude!


----------



## cyberpeter (1. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



TimSchmidt schrieb:


> hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit den Top Secret Futterboilies gemacht ?



Habe ich, allerdings waren das die alte Version, bei der alle Boilies die gleiche Farbe und Größe hatten und dazu sortenrein waren.

Die Qualität war, wenn man nicht gerade eine schon ewig alte schon Jahre abgelaufene Tüte bei einem Hinterhofhändler erstanden hat, dem Preis entsprechend - Grieß, evtl. gem. Forelli, Farbstoff und etwas Flavour aber sie haben an nicht anspruchsvollen Gewässern trotzdem funktioniert. An stark beangelten Gewässern bzw. Gewässern mit hohem natürlichen Nahrungsangebot war damit kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.

Die neue Vatiante mit den angeblich hochwertigen nicht sortenreinen Boilie kenne ich nicht - aber die Masche ist nicht neu SB hat ja auch mal so angefangen. Ob es bei einem technisch so gut ausgestatteten und vermutlich professionell geführten Betrieb wie dem von Herrn Riechmann, der für "Branchengrößen" produziert, soviel "Ausschuß" anfällt, dass man damit eine eigene Boilielinie herausbringen und die Kunden damit zuverlässig und nachhaltig beliefern kann ...

Anhören tut es sich ja gut aber ich glaube eher, das wenn nur ein kleiner Teil wirklich höherweitige "Überproduktion" ist  und der überwiegende Teil die Qualität der Vorgängerversion hat die ich mir an den meisten Gewässern nicht antun würde.


Gruß Peter


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Ja, mit Brassen das kann bzw das wird dann ein problem geben.

oder soll ich einfach ein paar 20mm boilies und die partikel mischen und diese auch als köder verwenden ?

problem ist das ich auch nicht viel vorfüttern kann und mit den partikeln vllt den schnelleren lockeffekt habe ?


----------



## Lupus (1. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hi,
ja ja die ewige Debatte über die Qualität von Boilies...! 
Fakt ist mal, dass du bei wenig Vorfütter Zeit mit Partikeln gut dabei bist! Brassen hast du dann in jedem Fall auf dem Platz die kannst du außer bei reiner Boiliefütterung eh kaum fern halten (und auch das ist keine Garantie) 
Bei dem Preis kann man die Boilis vielleicht mal testen aber mein Vertrauen hätten die nicht... weniger wegen der Qualität (man weiß ja eh nie was drinn ist) baer so viel Flavour und Geschmäcker am Platz ermöglicht den Fischen zu selektieren! Wenn sie an dem Tag lieber Erdbeere mögen und du eine Muschelboilie angebunden hast guckst du in die Röhre...

Ich fische schon länger nur eine Geschmacksrichtung pro Futterplatz!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Ok. Also Partikel auf jeden fall. Wollte die beim örtlichen Bauern bzw Raiffeisen Markt besorgen. Was soll rein ? Mais Weizen Hanf Erbsen Tigernuss ? Dann ziehen lassen und kochen. Soll beim kochen bzw vorher schon Aroma mit rein ?

Ich glaub ich mach dieses Jahr Partikel und hol mit dann noch Muschel boilies in 20mm oder Vllt als Haken Köder sogar Boch größere falls die Brassen mich ständig ärgern. 

Wobei ich jetzt mit einem großen Brassen oder Schleie auch nicht zwingend auf Kriegsfuß stehe ;-)


----------



## TimSchmidt (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Taugen die berkley gulp boilies was ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Holl dir die Futter boilies von sb, oder die normale Serie.


----------



## TimSchmidt (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Was ist sb ?


----------



## TimSchmidt (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Succesfull baits ?


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

genau....


----------



## Lupus (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hallo,
nochmal ein Hinweis, über die Qualität der Boilies wirst du nirgendwo eine objektive Aussage bekommen!
Denn niemand (ausser dem Hersteller) weiß was sie enthalten und was fängig ist und was nicht da gehen die MEinungen sehr sehr weit auseinander!

Vielleicht solltest du versuchen bei einem Händler zu kaufen bei dem die Tüten nicht schon ewig im Regal stehen! Boilies die mehrere Jahre im Rgal eingestaubt sind taugen wohl nicht mehr viel! In diesem Punkt werden sich alle einig sein!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## TimSchmidt (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Ja. So sieht's wohl aus. Letztlich bringen such die besten Köder nix wenn die nicht beim Fisch liegen. 

Ich Schau mir die Tage mal die sb Seite an und Schau mal wo ich die günstig Kriegen kann. 

Danke für die Infos !!


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



TimSchmidt schrieb:


> und Schau mal wo ich die günstig Kriegen kann.




nur direkt bei sb.


----------



## TimSchmidt (2. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Ok. Danke für du Info.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Wenn man sich mal wissenschaftlich mit dem Geschmacks- und Geruchsvermögen der Karpfen auseinander setzt, hat die Diskussion um die Qualität eines Boilies ganz schnell ein Ende!

Sie ist nämlich keine reale, sondern eine (marketingverblendete) Pseudodiskussion, die mitunter hahnebüchende Erkenntnisse erbringt.

Fakt ist: der Karpfen hat eine relativ begrenzte Zahl an Rezeptoren, die ihm ermöglichen, insbesondere auf bestimmte Aminosäuren zu reagieren. Geschmäcker oder gar Gerüche, wie Erdbeer, Banane oder sonstwas sind einzig für die Nasen der Käufer gemacht.

Ein Boilie, der aus einem guten Aminococktail besteht und ansonsten nur Carrier beinhaltet, kann ebenso gut fangen, wie eine 40-Euro-Murmel in der Goldtüte verpackt.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass insbesondere industrielle Aminosäuren spottbillig sind, sollte der Preis eines Boilies bei solch einer Diskussion eine absolut untergeordnete Rolle spielen.

Ich selbst habe in den Jahren 2010 und 2011 Pellets, die für mich hergestellt wurden, gegen welche aus dem obersten Preissegment antreten lassen - und absolut identische Fänge damit gehabt.

TS-Boilies sind nicht besser oder schlechter, als jede andere Murmel auch - vom technischen Standpunkt aus betrachtet. Was solche Diskussionen allerdings dann daraus machen, kann man ja immer wieder sehen ...


----------



## cyberpeter (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ein Boilie, der aus einem guten Aminococktail besteht und ansonsten nur Carrier beinhaltet, kann ebenso gut fangen, wie eine 40-Euro-Murmel in der Goldtüte verpackt.



Das ist warscheinlich richtig nur stellt sich die Frage ob dieser "gute Aminococktail" bei den sog. Futterboilie auch wirklich enthalten ist. Zum einen würde dies, auch wenn der Wareneinsatz nur ein paar Cent beträgt, auf die Masse gesehen den Gewinn schmälern und zum anderen würde man dann Gefahr laufen, dass der ein oder andere oder vielleicht sogar viele Angler dann nicht mehr auf die Boilies aus der nächst teureren eigenen Serie zurückgreifen sondern die Futterboilies dann ausschließlich einsetzen ...

Des weiteren stelle ich mir die Frage, ob Karpfen, auch wenn Sie wie Du geschrieben hast nicht mit vielen Rezeptoren gesegnet sind, auf Dauer und bei entsprechenden sonstigen Nahrungsangebot nicht vielleicht doch diese Boilies, zumindest nachdem die erste Neugier verflogen ist, verschmähen. Meine Erfahrungen gehen jedenfalls genau in diese Richtung wobei gute Boilie jetzt nicht unbedingt 10 € aufwärts kosten müssen.

Deshalb stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, auf Partikel zu setzen so es der Fischbestand am Gewässer zuläßt. Partikel sind, so sie richtig zusammengesetzt sind, von den Inhaltsstoffen sicher nicht unter solchen Futterboilies anzusiedeln sondern ehrer darüber und dazu noch deutlich billiger. Gibt man dann noch ein paar einigermaßen vernünftige Boilie dazu, hat man einen Mix der an vielen Gewässern funktioniert.


Gruß Peter


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Deshalb stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es nicht besser ist, auf Partikel zu setzen so es der Fischbestand am Gewässer zuläßt. Partikel sind, so sie richtig zusammengesetzt sind, von den Inhaltsstoffen sicher nicht unter solchen Futterboilies anzusiedeln sondern ehrer darüber und dazu noch deutlich billiger. Gibt man dann noch ein paar einigermaßen vernünftige Boilie dazu, hat man einen Mix der an vielen Gewässern funktioniert.



Genau das ist seit vielen Jahren meine bevorzugte Variante. In den Partikeln sind viele der interessanten Aminos enthalten (deswegen funktionieren die ja auch in beinahe jeder Lebenslage), die ich in Boilies teuer bezahlen muss. Das eine oder andere Schmankerl in Form eines Boilies und/oder Pellets (und da dürfen es auch gern mal höherpreisige sein, die meine Sinne verführt haben ... ich liebe den Geruch der Erdbeerboilies von Nash ... den Karpfen isses Wurscht aber ich steh eben drauf |supergri) mit dazu und dann hat sichs im Großen und Ganzen schon mit dem Budenzauber.

Die Futterboilies von TS habe ich vorletztes Jahr übrigens sehr häufig im Einsatz gehabt (hab da die 3kg-Tüte für 1,99€ geschossen und entsprechend zugelangt) und fand die gar nichtmal so uninteressant. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man ein unbekanntes Gewässer beangelt hat und keine Zeit für eine ausgedehnte Futterkampagne hatte. Die Futtermurmeln arbeiten nämlich ziemlich schnell (ich hatte so eine Variante, die mit irgendeinem Mehl bestreut waren, das sofort Wolken und so eine glibberige Hülle gebildet hat).


----------



## TimSchmidt (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

oha,

da lebt das thema nochmal auf |bigeyes

ich hatte vor jahren mal mit tigernüssen geangelt und hab mir den winter 2012 über den kopf zerbrochen was man 2013 auf karpfen anstellen könnte.

die idee mit den partikeln kam dann eigentlich aus einer laune heraus.

was schlagt ihr für einen mix vor ? ich würde weizen, mais, hanf, evtl. erbsen und tigernüsse reintun. zusätzlich noch mit paar boilies und pellets (ganz und zerbröselt) garniert.

weizen kann ich vom örtlichen bauern bekommen für lau, den rest werd ich in einem futtermarkt besorgen.

zur "zubereitung": über nacht quellen lassen und dann so 20 min kochen bis sie weich sind ? schon beim quellen mit aroma oder so versetzen oder nur die partikel ohne zusatz verwenden ?

letztlich kann man denk ich mal bei den TS Boilies vllt nix falsch machen für den preis.

war auch mal auf der SB Seite und deren Shop. Das geht vom Preis her eigentlich. Hab aber da keine Erfahrungen mit.

Oder doch selbst rollen ;+ ?


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Ich würde dier empfehlen hartmais mit hanf dazu tigernüsse und dazu pro futterplatz 1 handvoll boilies....
Zum thema kochen ich mach das immer so lass einfach alles einzeln gut in wasser so einen tag quellen dann tu ich alles für 30 min aufkochen du kannst zb. vanilie zucker das zu tun ,schon beim kochen.....was auch noch gehen würde nimm pro 1 liter wasser so 5 esslöffel magie dazu........
Mit diesem mix konnte ich 2013 auch schon fangen  
wegen den boilies ich haue dazu auch noch immer eine handvoll fresh friut one boilies rein aber ich denke das es mit dem ts boilies auch klappt....probieren kann mans ja ....

Gruß lukas


----------



## TimSchmidt (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

also zwischenstand:

ich kauf mal die TS Boilies plus ein paar von den SBs (oder ein boilimix von denen), und pellets dazu versau ich noch die Küche beim partikel (mais, weizen, hanf, tigernuss, erbsen) kochen und verzieh mich dann an den see bis sich der haussegen wieder begradigt hat


----------



## cyberpeter (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Genau das würde ich nicht machen ...

So kannst Du, wenn es schlecht läuft, nicht feststellen an was es vermutlich gelegen hat. Waren es die Boilies und wenn ja die von TS oder die von SB oder vielleicht doch die Partikel die an manchen Gewässern bestenfalls Satzkarpfen bringen ...

Deshalb würde ich, wenn Du Boilies und Partikel an einem Spod zusammen fütterst lieber welche nehmen, bei denen man ausschließen kann dass sie das Problem sein könnten. Nachdem Du diese Boilies ja nicht als Hauptfutter fütterst dürften ein 2-3 € pro Kilo mehr im Vergleich zu den Futterboilies verschmerzbar sein.


----------



## Lupus (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hallo,
ich gebe Cyberpeter absolut recht (Wie ich ja ebenfalls weiter oben angemerkt hane)! Ein vorgehen nach dem Moto von allem ein bißchen verringert deine Fangchancen ich würde sogar fast behaupten je mehr unterschiedliche Köder du füttest desto geringer deine Fischausbeute...da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher!

zu dem was wolkenkrieger geschrieben hat:
viele Geschacksrichtungen sind für den Angler nicht für den Fisch das stimmt!
Aber: ein Aminococktail im Boilie allein macht aber mit nichten einen erfolgreichen Boilie aus! Wenn ich erstmal ein paar Tage vorgeftert hab hat diese Finte selbst der dümmste Karpfen begriffen!
Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung!!

Auch den Ausführungen zu den TS Murmeln kann ich zustimmen! Ohne Vorfüttern und an entsprechenden Gewässern funktionieren die Murmeln genauso gut wie bessere|supergri

Partikel sind ein super Köder, auch da muss ich zustimmen! Aber auch hier it eine pauschale Antwort zu einfach! Ich kenne Gewässer an denen man mit Partikeln sehr gut fängt  ich kenne aber auch Gewässer an denen man mit Partikeln kaum eine Chance hat einen Krpfen zu haken!
Klar werden die Partikel auch hier gerne vo Karpfen gefressen aber aus taktischen Gründen macht es keinen Sinn mit ihnen zu fischen! Nach 5, 6 großen Brassen die man abhaen musste wird wohl kaum noch ein Karpfen vertrauensvoll am Futterplatz fressen....

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## phirania (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...db8zjcBYjrqx9TzS7rdRULg&bvm=bv.44697112,d.d2k

macht euch mal ein paar gedanken...


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Sehr interessantes Posting in einer Diskussion, die an Banalität, Mutmaßungen und willkürlichen Empfehlungen nur so strotzt:



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist: der Karpfen hat eine relativ begrenzte Zahl an Rezeptoren, die ihm ermöglichen, insbesondere auf bestimmte Aminosäuren zu reagieren. Geschmäcker oder gar Gerüche, wie Erdbeer, Banane oder sonstwas sind einzig für die Nasen der Käufer gemacht.
> 
> Das lese ich immer wieder mal. Hast du evtl. Quellen dazu?
> Ich habe nämlich Zweifel!
> ...


Jein. Unterschiede gibt es doch einige zwischen verschiedenen Pillen in "technischer Hinsicht"; grobe oder feine Struktur, Härte, Geschwindigkeit & Intensität des Freisetzen von Inhaltsstoffen, Farbe, Größe, Mixtur, Inhaltsstoffe... Oder hab ich dich hier falsch verstanden?

Bin auf Antwort gespannt. #h


----------



## TimSchmidt (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Ohweh, was hab ich da losgetreten. 

Lässt uns doch die ganze Sache wieder auf einen Nenner bringen :

Was sind eure Tipps zum angeln mit Partikel ? Was soll drin sein ? Was dazu füttern boilies oder pellets ? Was als hakenköder ?

Ich verlier die Übersicht ;-)


----------



## gründler (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Also nen Geruchstest für fische habe ich schon mehrmals durch beim Stippen.

5-7 Mann (Team) gleiches futter nur durch 5-7 verschiedene zusätze wurde der geruch verändert.

Ja es gibt zusätze/gerüche die fangen besser wie andere,nicht umsonst wird von Stippern die an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen um futter so ein Hype betrieben.Da wird auch schon mal über Monate getestet geforscht ...usw.bis hin zum regelmässigen futtertest im Gartenteich oder Aq.

Siehe zb. Berkley Forschungslabor.

#h


----------



## TimSchmidt (3. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hab deinen letzten Absatz überlesen cyberpeter. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

@kati

Dr. Arlinghaus hat dazu mal einen ausgesprochen interessanten Fachaufsatz veröffentlicht.

Außerdem habe ich Zugriff auf Unterlagen eines wirklich renomierten Herstellers von Fischnahrung - insbesondere im Bereich Teichwirtschaft aber auch und insbesondere bei der Herstellung von Koi-Futter. Das ich die nicht veröffentlichen kann und darf, kannst du sicher verstehen.

Cypriniden haben bestimmte Amino-Rezeptoren (vor allem für diverse Lecithine [ich hoffe, Lecithin ist jetzt richtig - hab das nicht wirklich im Kopf, wenn ich ehrlich bin]), die weitreichende Reaktionen auslösen, wenn die "passenden" Stimuli dazu kommen.

Viele der Zutaten, die wir als Boilierohstoffe kennen, liefern solche Säuren nativ - und werden deswegen als fressbar erkannt. Diese Säuren müssen aber nicht zwingend in einem Erdbeerflavour verarbeitet sein, sondern wirken auch in ihrer chemischen Reinform (im Grunde tun sie das nur in ihrer chmischen Reinform - ob in der Erdbeere oder im Thunfisch - die chemische Formel für die Säure XY ist immer die selbe) - sind also auch wirksam, wenn sie auf einem neutralen Carrier aufgebracht werden.

Man sollte sich auch die Frage stellen, ob es tatsächlich sein kann, dass Gerüche in zwei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Medien (Wasser vs. Luft) die selbe Wirkung und Ausprägung haben können. Dazu kommt noch hinzu, dass Geruch ein sehr subjektives Erleben ist, welches durch einen Lernprozess erst ermöglicht wird. Sprich: ich weis, dass etwas nach Erdbeere riecht, weil ich weis, was eine Erdbeere ist - und ich weis aus Erfahrung, dass man die essen kann und die süß schmeckt.

Ich weis aber auch, dass gegorene Heringe zum Himmel stinken, ganz fürchterlich schmecken und eigentlich was für den Mülleimer sind. Das mögen die Schweden etwas anders sehen aber was wissen die Schweden schon? |supergri

Dr. Arlinghaus hat in seinem Aufsatz mal die Frage gestellt (nicht wörtlich aber sinngemäß): woher weis ein Karpfen, wie eine Erdbeere riecht und wie sie schmeckt? Und: riecht sie für ihn genauso, wie für uns?

Und um das Thema Säuren mal auf die Spitze zu treiben: selbst wir lassen uns durch gezielte Cocktails in versuchung führen. Die Nahrungsmittelindustrie ist ein Meister darin, Geschmäcker zu erzeugen von Rohstoffen, die in dem Produkt überhaupt nicht vorhanden sind. Und wenn ich jetzt von der Parfümerie anfange, gehen die Lichter sicher ganz hell an 

Am Ende kann man das alles auf die Biochemie runterbrechen: bestimmte Rezeptoren nehmen eine Stimulanz wahr, wandeln diese Information in einen Reiz um, der im Hirn zu einer Sinneswahrnehmung verarbeitet wird und einen körperliche Reaktion auslöst.

Was braucht es also, um eine solche Reaktion auszulösen? Richtig! Die passende Stimulanz. Und auf welchem Weg die kommt, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle - also als Erdbeere in einem teuren Murmelchen von nash oder als Aminosäure in einem Futterboilie von TS macht technisch betrachtet keinen Unterschied.

Dass der Karpfen lernt, ist unbestritten - er würde auch lernen, dass eine getränkte Foamkugel nicht satt macht. Aber der Lernprozess muss bei jedem neuen Boilie von vorne beginnen. Lernt er, dass ein Billigboilie von TS satt macht und leicht zu fressen ist, wird er ihn auch auf Dauer fressen. Lernt er, dass die teure Murmel von nash Blähungen verursacht (macht sie natürlich nicht aber du weist, was ich meine), frisst er sie eben nicht.

Ganz simpel. Und dem Karpfen isses vollkommen Wurscht, was auf dem Preisschild bei Tackledealer stand. Und ich weis rein zufällig aus meiner beruflichen Praxis, was die eine oder andere Zutat so kostet und kann dir versichern, dass das Preisschild beim Tackledealer alles mögliche widerspiegelt aber nicht zwingend die Qualität bzw. den Preis der Rohstoffe


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



gründler schrieb:


> nur durch 5-7 verschiedene zusätze wurde der geruch verändert



Für wen? Für dich Angler oder für den Fisch? Und wie kommt der Geruch in das Futter? Gas oder doch eher eine mehr oder weniger lequide Form? Sind es am Ende gar Säuren, die du als Geruch wahrnimmst?

Fragen über Fragen |supergri

Nicht böse sein bitte - das Thema ist schwierig, ich weis ... ich mach das auch erst ein paar Jahre


----------



## Carras (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hi zusammen,

sehr interessantes Thema (finde ich).

Ich bin der Meinung man muss hier unterscheiden, von was wir eigentlich reden.

Zum einen geht es um die Futterboilies von T.S., welche es so z.B. auch von Starbaits gibt (nur so nebenbei).

Und dann geht es darum, ob diese Boilies etwas taugen?  Tja und genau da muss man unterscheiden.
Was ist damit gemeint? Ob sie fängig sind und viele Karpfen überlisten können?
Oder geht es vielen eher darum, dass diese Futterboilies an sich, keine wertvollen Zutaten besitzen und daher als Minderwertig bezeichnet werden.

Der Link zu der Diplomarbeit (welche ich schon kannte) ist da recht Aufschlussreich.

Fakt ist, da hat der Wolkenkrieger recht: Auch einfache und billige Grießmurmeln lassen sind micht der Zugabe von fresstimulierenden Aminosäuren herstellen. Und dann haben auch diese Boilies eine so genannte Lockwirkung. Ob die dann tatsächlich drin sind,...wer weis das schon.

Es gibt dann aber noch den anderen Weg Boilies herzustellen, indem man eben andere Zutaten verwendet, die von sich aus, schon einige dieser Aminosäuren beinhalten. So dass man nicht extra mit der Zusatzzugabe von Aminosäuren arbeiten muss.
Und solche Zuaten sind dann eben oftmals tierische, aufgeschlossene Proteine wie z.B. Leberextract, vorverdautes Fischmehl, Fischprotein, usw.

Dass diese Dinge etwas mehr kosten als 1 kg Weizengrieß,...ist klar.

Der Nebeneffekt der sich bei der Verwendung dieser tierischen Proteine einstellt ist,...dass diese eben der natürlichen Nahrung des Karpfens eher ähneln, als pflanzliche Mehle! und daher ist dieses auch für das Wachstum der Fische und für die "Gesundheit" der Fische von Vorteil.
Genau deshalb redet man bei solchen Boilies, eben von "guten" Boilies.

Ob Diese nun immer und überall besser fangen, als günstigere Grießknödel mit Aminozusatz,...das ist eine andere Frage.


Zum Thema Geruch wüsste ich noch was:
Wir dürfen das was wir riechen, niemals mit dem vergleichen, was Fische riechen.
Wir könne nur etwas riechen, wenn wir etwas in Gasförmiger Form vorfinden. 
So können wir z.B. mit verbundenen Augen, eine Erdbeere essen und diese niemals als Erdbeer identifizieren, wenn unsere Geruchssensoren "defekt" sind. 
Der Mensch kann nämlich nur zw. Süß, Sauer, Scharf und Bitter unterscheiden.
Das kennt jeder, der schon mal nen dicken Schnupfen hatte. Da kommt oft die Aussage: "ich kann nichts schmekcen". Wobei das gar nicht stimmt. Man kann den Geschmack sehr wohl war nehmen. Nur fehlt uns in dem Moment der Geruchssinn, welcher unserem Hirn mitteilt, dass es sich hier um eine Erdbeer oder eine Pilzcremesuppe handelt !


Was die Geschichte der Flavours angeht,...hier muss man ein bisserl weiter zurück gehen. Die früheren Flavour Sorten wurde zumeist auf basis von Esthern hergestellt. 
Basis war dabei immer Buttersäure, welche dann mit Ethanel oder anderen Alkoholen gemischt wurde. So entstanden dann Erdbeer oder Ananas Flavour, oder Scopex oder Monster Crab Flavour.
Es gibt da ne Chemische Sache, (so 100% weiß ich das jetzt aus dem Stand nicht) die besagt, dass die Molekulare Struktur der Buttersäure,...der Struktur ähnelt, welche die Kleinstlebewesen im Wasser (wie. z.B. Zuckmückenlarven) ausscheiden.
Und das wiederum ist dafür verantwortlich das manche Flavours bei den Fischen eben diese Stimulanz zum Fressen anregen.
Allerdings gibt es heute,....nicht mehr viele Flavours die auf diese Weiße hergestellt werden. Und viele Angler sagen auch, dass die heutigen Monster Crab oder Scopex Flavours nicht mehr das sind was sie einmal waren.
Nun,...erklären würde es das auf jeden Fall.





Gruß


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Carras schrieb:


> Es gibt dann aber noch den anderen Weg Boilies herzustellen, indem man eben andere Zutaten verwendet, die von sich aus, schon einige dieser Aminosäuren beinhalten. So dass man nicht extra mit der Zusatzzugabe von Aminosäuren arbeiten muss.



Das ist ja des Pudels Kern 

Sind die Zutaten denn überhaupt drin - hüben, wie drüben?

Ich reite ganz gezielt auf den Erdbeermurmeln von nash rum, weil ich ne Tüte hier liegen habe. Die riechen wirklich extremst erdbeerig - da braucht man die Tüte gar nicht anreißen.

Aber sie schmecken nicht das fitzelchen nach Erdbeere! Die schmecken überhaupt nicht fruchtig, sondern irgendwie "muffig".

Wenn man sich mal ansieht, woraus kommerzielles Karpfen(aufzucht)futter hergestellt wird - auch das wirklich teure Koi-Futter, so beschränken sich die Zutaten auf ganz wenige von der Anzahl her. Pflanzliche überwiegen ganz klar (logisch, der Preis spielt ja eine Rolle) und die wenigen tierischen beschränken sich im Grunde auf Fischmehle oder irgendwelche Larven.

Erdbeer, Knoblauch, what ever, sucht man da allerdings vergeblich.

Und die Futter sind alle so aufgebaut, dass sie den Nahrungsbedürfnissen der Karpfen möglichst entsprechen.

Das heisst aber auch, dass ein guter und nährender Boilie auch nur aus diesen wenigen Zutaten bestehen muss. Alles andere ist pures Brimborium, um Traumpreise rechtfertigen zu können.

Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.

[Nachtrag]

Wir haben alle schonmal mit Frolic geangelt und gefangen. Warum ist das so? Sieht man sich die Zusammensetzung an, fällt was auf: überwiegend pflanzliche Eiweiße, ein Schuss tierisches Eiweiß, etwas Fett und Farbstoff. Fertig.

Und der Kilopreis ... da will ich lieber gar nicht erst drüber reden. Nur soviel: Frolic ist eine goldene Cashcow für den Hersteller.


----------



## cyberpeter (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hallo,

also stellt sich doch die Frage was passiert, wenn ich mit solchen Boilies ob nun von TS, SB oder Starbaits anfüttere. 

Das kann leider niemand vorhersagen weil wir eben nicht wissen, was in diesen Murmeln tatsächlich drin ist und wie es sich, besonders wenn es über einen längeren Zeitraum gefüttert wird, auf den Fangerfolg und auf die Gesundheit der Fische auswirkt.

Im besten Fall nehmen die Fische diese Boilie als Nahrung an auch über einen längeren Zeitraum, selbst wenn die Inhaltsstoffe schon aufgrund des Preises sicher nicht als Futter taugen. Ob dies der Fall ist, dürfte auch viel mit dem natürlichen Nahrungsvorkommen und dem Karpfenbestand zu tun haben - sprich sind die Karpfen darauf angewiesen. 

Im schlechtesten Fall, sprich die Karpfen haben genügend natürliche Alternativen, werden die Fische die Boilies zwar kurzfristig aufnehmen, dann aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer eben nicht mehr. Die Folgen können sein, dass man auf diese Boilies an diesem Platz nichts mehr fängt oder, wenn der Platz generell kein großes natürliches Nahrungsangebot hat, dass man an diesen Platz generell keine oder nur noch sehr selten Karpfen fängt oder wenn diese Boilies von vielen Anglern verwendet werden, das die Fänge von Karpfen auf Boilies am ganzen Gewässer merklich zurückgehen. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Ich bin Matze-Koch-Fanboy ... ich mag den Typen einfach und stehe auch dazu (@Matze, falls du das liest - irgendwann zieh ich mal mit dir los - ich weis nicht, wie es hinbekommen soll aber ich werds machen).

Aber als er in einem seiner Videos genüsslich in einen seiner neuen Boilies gebissen hat und irgendwas von nussigen geschmack erzählte, dachte ich so bei mir "Alter, jetzt hauste aber wirklich derbe über die Stränge."

Woher verdammt soll ein Karpfen den Unterschied zwischen Hasel- und Wallnuss kennen? Welche Rolle spielt das für einen Fisch?

Wir sprechen dem Viech Leidensfähigkeit ab aber kreieren köstlichste Teigmurmeln, die man auch als Praline auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt verticken könnte? Irgendwo muss es doch mal aufhören - das ist doch nur noch peinlich und sinnbefreit sowieso.


----------



## TimSchmidt (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

So zur Info:

hab jetzt Taubenfutter bestellt dazu noch Tigernüsse und Hanf sowie von SB den Boiliemix Mussel Insect 5kg. Da würden laut SB Email so 7 - 8 kg Boilies rauskommen.

Ich bin gespannt... Bald gehts los !!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Das kann leider niemand vorhersagen weil wir eben nicht wissen, was in diesen Murmeln tatsächlich drin ist und wie es sich, besonders wenn es über einen längeren Zeitraum gefüttert wird, auf den Fangerfolg und auf die Gesundheit der Fische auswirkt.



GENAU!

Und deswegen erübrigt sich jede Diskussion über die Qualität der Murmeln (Haltbarkeit usw. mal außen vorgelassen - solche Dinge sind überprüfbar).

Ich stell mir das immer so vor:

Ne Horde halbstarker Karpfen kommt ums Eck geschwommen und findet einen Futterplatz vor.

Ede, der immer vorneweg schwimmt, ruft zu Bolle: "Ey Bro! Bunte Murmeln, komm gucken!"

Bolle: "Jo, komm ich wohl."

Ernie: "Was das für'n Zeuch?"

Ede: "Keine Ahnung. Lass mal kosten."

Bolle: "Jo Ernie, hau mal rein das Zeuch."

Ernie frisst ein paar bunte nash-Boilies: "Macht satt Jungs."

Bolle: "Na denn: juten Hunger Mädels."

Und am Ufer schreien die Bissis los, zwei Carphanta bekommen Platznot in der Hose und sind davon überzeugt, dass die bunten nash-Boilies das Maß aller Dinge sind.

Drei Tage später sitzen zwei andere Hunter da und angeln auf Billigmurmeln von TS:

Bolle: "Ey Ernie! Kostest du heute als erster oder soll Ede?"

...


----------



## TimSchmidt (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hahahahahahaha,

erinnert mich an die Werner - Filme bei den Maurers.

Eckhard: "Komm Werner, heut is schluss mit schaffe, die maurers geben einen aus."

Made my Day #6


----------



## gründler (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Für wen? Für dich Angler oder für den Fisch? Und wie kommt der Geruch in das Futter? Gas oder doch eher eine mehr oder weniger lequide Form? Sind es am Ende gar Säuren, die du als Geruch wahrnimmst?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen |supergri
> 
> Nicht böse sein bitte - das Thema ist schwierig, ich weis ... ich mach das auch erst ein paar Jahre


 

Böse nööö,bin kein Chemiker Wissenschaftler...etc. aber kann dir sagen wie fische auf verschiedene futter (geruch) reagieren.

Wie und warum die das wahrnehmen ist mir egal,ich weiß das es halt gewisse Zusätze gibt die besser fangen wie andere.

Warum das so ist weiß ich nicht,aber die Praxis zeigt das es funzt.Also beim Stippen und beim Carpangeln.

Bei einem Hegefischen oder Wettkampf wo 100 Mann in der reihe hocken ("Stillgewässer" fast gleiche bedingungen ) gibt es immer wieder leute die dem Nachbarn die fische wegziehen 3-5 über und unter ihm wird nix gefangen,aber xxx fängt sich dumm und dämmlich.
Anscheinend weil er halt nen futter hat was die fische besser riechen/schmecken...etc.können.Sie könnten auch beim Nachbarn bleiben wenn das futter/geruch.....so egal ist,aber die Praxis zeigt oft eine andere Sicht.

Warum das so ist = ??????

Aber es ist sehr sehr oft so.

Und das ich seit einigen Jahrzehnten Stippe solltest Du die letzten Jahre AB ja mitbekommen haben,meine aussagen berufe ich auf meine erfahrungen und Erfolge bei Wettkämpfen.




#h


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hui, viel Stoff...

_At first & OT:_
Die Kompetenz-Anerkennung des lieben Kollegen Matze zu diesem Thema hat bei mir kräftig gelitten, als er den Klassiker-Mist von _"Bauchschmerzen beim Krapfen durch Billigboilies"_ abgelassen hat. 
War, glaube ich, sogar derselbe Beitrag & 'ne echte Sechs!
_OT wieder aus_

Den Arlinghaus'schen Aufsatz hab ich auch mal gelesen, lange her. Müsste ihn doch sogar irgendwo gespeichert... später mal suchen und lesen.

Bin völlig d'accord mit dir, Wolkenkrieger, was Rezeptoren, identische Aminosäuren in verschiedenen Stoffen, usw. angeht.
Ich glaube, und mehr als Glaube ist es im Moment nicht, aber trotzdem, dass Geruch & Geschmack verschiedener Aromen _auch_ wahrgenommen wird.

By the Way, Geruch- & Geschmacksinn sind auch bei Fischen _beide_ getrennt voneinander vorhanden, auch wenn die Wahrnehmung mit diesen Sinnen sicherlich nicht vergleichbar ist mit unserer, von zusätzlichen kulturellen & psychischen Einflüssen bei Menschen mal völlig abgesehen.

Es würde keinen Sinn machen, wenn der Karpfen mit diesen vorhandenen Sinnen ausschließlich die chemischen Bausteine (Aminosäuren, etc.) wahrnehmen kann.

Aber bevor ich weiter argumentiere, such ich mir später den Aufsatz & zieh ihn mir rein. Falls jemand den Link da hat, bitte posten, dann muss ich net lang suchen. Danke.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

@Gründler und kati

Ich glaube, ihr habt mich falsch verstanden :q

Selbstverständlich spielen sowohl der Geruch, als auch der Geschmack eine entscheidende - wenn nicht gar DIE entscheidende - Rolle.

Worum es mir ging: muss der Geruch mir als Menschen "schmecken" oder dem Fisch?

Marketing ist, wenn er mir als Mensch schmeckt - und das ist es, woran gemeinhin die Qualität eines Boilies festgemacht wird. Steht Tutti-Frutti drauf und riecht es, wie im Südseeurlaub, dann spielt der Preis keine Rolle - die Murmel ist gut und damit basta!

TS bastelt Murmeln, die stinken wie ein Chemieklo ... aber sie fangen. Weil sie alle Attraktoren haben, die es braucht, um dem Karpfen zu signalisieren "Bro! Kannste fressen. Hau rein!".

Da wurde ins Regal gegriffen, ein Cocktail aus Säuren gemischt, dann etwas Mais-Weizen-Melasse-Pampe dazu, Eier rein, rollen, kochen, fertig.

Und die Forengemeinde urteilt: kost nix, riecht komisch - kann nur Müll sein.

Als 2011 mein erster Zentner Probepellets kam und ich den ersten 15kg Sack aufgerissen habe, musste ich mich fast übergeben - der Geruch war echt unerträglich und löste wirklich einen Würgereiz aus (nicht nur bei mir, will ich mal anmerken). Aber die Dinger haben gefangen. Und warum? Weil wir mal wirklich das Marketing außen vor gelassen, uns rein auf die Wissenschaft gestützt hingesetzt und einen Mix kreiert haben, der ausgesuchte Attraktoren und nahrhafte Carrier emthielt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn mich der Hafer piekt und ich diesjahr mal eine Range aufsetze, die dann in den Handel soll, gieße ich da ganz sicher noch lecker Düfte mit rein - die sind dann aber ausschließlich für die Nasen der brieftaschenöffnenden Carphanta-Fraktion gedacht :vik:


----------



## gründler (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

@Wolkenkrieger


Also diesen Marketingzug spring ich nur bedingt auf.Meine Murmeln (dreh ich selbst,dank mini Produktionstrasse) mein futter mein Mais Weizen...etc.behandel ich zu 90% selber.Sprich ich sitze dank Bauernhof und etlichen Landwirten als freunde an der Quelle.

So mahle ich mir vieles selber und mische mir auch vieles selber,oder behandel es selber,einige Zusätze/Futter muß ich mir kaufen z.t.von/für Angler z.t.von Firmen.

So habe ich auch ein/zwei futterbücher (mein Angeltagelaborbuch :q ) die seit 1971 geführt werden,da stehen glaubig mehr als genug erfahrungen und Mischungen drin als man je im Anglerleben brauch.

Von diesen ganzen Hype um futter und co.könnte ich seiten füllen,fahre aber seit Jahrzehnten meine eigenen Mischungen,klar kauf ich auch fertige futter/mehle....usw.aber nur um diese meinen Mischungen beizugeben oder sie noch zu verfeinern. 

Wenn morgen firma xxx kommt und sagt ey hier ist der neue Superhyperfangdichtotboilie bin ich einer der letzten der das sofort kaufen muss.Ich vertraue da meinen erfahrungen und meinen Mischungen egal ob beim Stippen oder bei Murmeln.

Und damit fahre ich gut,ich muss aber dazu sagen das wir ohne diese ganzen Zusätze und futter/dipps und co.nicht soviel gelernt hätten wie noch 1978 wo es kaum Zusätze und co.gab.

So bin ich froh das es leute gibt die sich damit befassen und solche Sachen entwerfen oder verkaufen.

Als Angler lernt man halt nie aus,wie im richtigen Leben,und da bin ich doch froh das es heute fast alles gibt was es damals nicht gab.In wie weit man diesen "Zug" mitfahren muss,muss jeder selber mit sich ausmachen.

Jedenfalls spielen gerüche eine große rolle beim fische fangen (ist aber nur meine pers.meinung). 

Und ja ich habe dich schon verstanden worauf Du hier hinaus willst,ich habe auch nur meine erfahrungen dazwischen gehauen in form von fische können das wohl irgendwie wahrnehmen.

Ach ja und dem fisch muss es schmecken,bei mir als Angler sind Monstercrab und co.nicht sehr hoch im kurs,ich steh da mehr auf Wildschweinkeule und co.

lg
|wavey:


----------



## Favory (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nur kurz meine Erfahrungen schildern.
Bestelle jetzt schon einige Jahre bei SB und heute ist mal wieder ein Paket gekommen. 
Darunter auch 10 Kilo Futterboilies Fantasyfruit fuer 35 Euro.
Bis jetzt war ich noch nie enttäuscht von den Murmeln von SB und dieser Preis für die Futterboilies geht meiner Meinung nach voll in Ordnung.

Ist das erste Mal Fantasyfruit für mich aber der erste Eindruck ist gut. Nur mal schauen wie sie sich in naher Zukunft am Wasser schlagen werden


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Die ganze Flavourgeschichte ist ja nun auch so neu nicht. Ich hab mehr als einmal ein Donnerwetter bekommen, wenn Muttern am WE backen wollte und die teuren Rosinen aus dem Deli nicht mehr da waren oder das gute Vanillemark aus dem Intershop auf müsteriöse Weise verschwunden war :m

Selbst wir Ossis wussten damals schon, dass Anis (gabs in der Kaufhalle - also keinen Stress mit Muttern) oder Spekulationsteig fängig ist.

Wenn man aber mal hinter die Kulissen guckt, sind es eben bestimmte Öle oder sonstige Mikrobestandteile, auf die Fische abfahren. Dass nun ausgerechnet die guten Rosinen für Mutters Weihnachtsstollen eben solche Attraktoren auf natürlichem Wege liefern, ist dem Karpfen dabei vollkommen Schnuppe.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr habt mich falsch verstanden


Aber so was von! 
Alles gut.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber so was von!



Ich habs befürchtet. Internet ist Fluch und Segen - diesmal war es Fluch 

Und was den Matze angeht: er macht Marketing und das soll er auch ruhig tun. Ich gönn ihm das  Wir müssen alle unsere Brötchen verdienen.

Und wenn man mal ein bissgen auf die Kacke hauen muss ... solange keiner zu Schaden kommt, heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.

Mach ich bei meinen Produkten zuweilen auch nicht anders


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...bei meinen Produkten...


Nu aber neugierig bin. 
Schick mal 'ne PN mit mehr Infos.


----------



## stroffel (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Fruchtaromen lassen sich Industirell sehr leicht in großen Mengen herstellen. Das ist relative einfache Chemie. Dazu kommt auf der anderen Seite, dass man nur sehr geringe Mengen davon braucht. Das heißt, man hat beim Aufmachen einer Boilie-Tüte einen großen Effekt (Boah ist das Erdbeerig) für wenig Geld.
Wenn man hochwertige Zutaten wie Fischmehle, GLM oder ähnliches einsetzt ist das relativ teuer und es gibt (zumindest beim aufmachen der Tüte) keinen "Boah" effekt.
Aus Marketing sicht also eigentlich klar wie ein Boilie aussehen muss. Ob der "Boah" Effekt mit dem Fangerfolg zusammenhängt ???


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Vor 20 Jahren konnte man sicherlich jeden Scheixx verscherbeln. 
Heute, in Zeiten von Web 2.0, tauschen sich Angler global aus. Wenn da ein Produkt wirklich daneben ist, das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis total aus der Spur kommt, spricht sich das rum.
Siehe z.B. Berkleys Buzz Bait, die der Markt nicht angenommen hat.

TS hat leider das Problem, dass die Karpfenanglerszene ihr Image gern mit 'sauteuer' und 'besonders edel' schmückt
und es -steinigt mich ruhig- im Verhältnis zu anderen Angler"gruppierungen" scheinbar einen größeren Anteil Dumpfbacken gibt.
Es kann TS aber vermutlich recht egal sein, denn als wohl europaweit größter Produzent kaufen jede Menge Normalos die Produkte. 
+ der Dschungelcamp-Effekt kommt dazu: jeder sieht (i.d.F. 'kauft')es, keiner spricht drüber


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



stroffel schrieb:


> Wenn man hochwertige Zutaten wie Fischmehle, GLM oder ähnliches einsetzt ist das relativ teuer



Ich weis, was du meinst - also nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen bitte:

Was ist an Abfallstoffen bitte hochwertig? Meinst du ernsthaft, dass sich da einer hinstellt und Fischmehl baut, damit der Hunter das in seine Boilies packen kann?

Es gibt ne Industrie, die gewinnen Öle und Fette (für die Lebensmittelbranche, für Pharma, für Chemie, what ever) und am Ende bleibt ein Reststoff über - Fischmehl. Wieder ein anderes Unternehmen macht aus lebenden Fischen panierte Klötze und packt die in Pappkartons. Innereien, Köpfe, Haut - also alles, was nicht in Klötzchenform daherkommt ... du merkst, wo ich hin will? :q

Dass das ernährungstechnisch betrachtet als durchaus wertig betrachtet werden kann, will ich mal gar nicht in Abrede stellen - aber hochwertig im Sinne von "teure Produkte"? Never!

Wir alle kennen die Halibutpellets eines großen deutschen Lieferanten ...

Ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren mal den Spaß gemacht und geschäftliche Beziehungen dazu genutzt und Verbindung mit dem niederländischen Hersteller aufgenommen ... da bin selbst ich vom Glauben abgefallen. Ich hab wirklich lange überlegt, ob ich mal 2 Tonnen "Rohmasse" ordern soll und selber Pellets pressen lasse (bevor jetzt die Begehrlichkeiten geweckt werden: nein, die Möglichkeit habe ich aus zulassungsrechtlichen Gründen leider nicht - daran ist meine "Geschäftsidee" schlussendlich gescheitert). Die Dinger werden erst dann teuer, wenn plötzlich Angelköder draus werden!!!


Selbst das GLM ... ich verarbeite das auch und zwar in geprüfter Pharmaqualität. Das könnte der Boiliebastler zuhause gar nicht bezahlen - hier liegst du beim Kilopreis deutlich über der Hundertermarke ... bei Abnahme im Multizentner-Bereich!

Das GLM, was man gemeinhin zu kaufen bekommt, ist ein Restprodukt der Pharmaindustrie - dem wurde nämlich insbesondere das Glucosaminglykan entzogen -- ein Aminozucker, der als Attraktor gilt (um mal den bezug zum Karpfen herzustellen). Bei dem Prozess gehen aber auch eine ganze Menge Fette und fettsäuren flöten - allesamt ebenfalls Attraktoren. Aber: der typische geruch bleibt erhalten, womit wir wieder bei der Nase des Käufers wären.

Und bevor mir jetzt ein Murmeldreher den Anwalt an den Hals heftet: ja, es gibt auch Ausnahmen. Natürlich. |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Dann frag ich mich, warum Tutti Frutti von Nash an einem See fängt und auf Pineapple vom selben Hersteller kaum was zu fangen ist. Das ist genau der Punkt, den Gründler schon angesprochen hat. 

Dann müsste ja jeder Boilie in jedem Gewässer funktionieren. Tut es aber eben nicht. Warum ist das so, das manche Gewässer fruchtige und manche fischige bevorzugen? 

Auch frag ich mich, ob die TS Griessmurmeln überhaupt was von den Chemikalien abgeben können. Solche Kleisterbomben haben nunmal nicht grad eine offene Struktur.

An meinem Hausgewässer angeln wir meist an einer Futterstrasse. Es herrscht wenig Anfütterdruck. Der Boden liegt also nicht mit Mumpeln voll. Warum fängt Kollege X besser als Kollege Y, wenn die Karpfen dort doch lang ziehen? Warum laufen manche Hersteller garnicht und andere bringen sofort Fisch?

Ich würde das ganze ja gerne glauben und dann mit 1 Euro pro Kg Murmeln losziehen. Aber ich glaube es anhand der Erfahrung aus der Praxis leider nicht. Das ganze muss komplexer sein als "jede Schei$$e fängt".


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Allrounder @

Zu billig murmeln

Ein bekannter von mir fischt. Seit 20 Jahren boilies von 2-5€/kg

Er haut Dips u.s.w drüber,er fängt konstant überjahrzente an allen gewässer Typen.



Ein sehr bekannter see in bayern grossfisch Gewä,sser, ein Schulz, lamprech,greiner haben dort 10 Jahre gefischt.

Er fing konstant seine fische,Doppel dreifach fänge,der angel druck
war enorm hoch.

Seit 4 Jahren fischen wir gemeinsam an vereinseen,er fängt im schnitt im jahrjahr 3-5 die selben fische (14 fische zwischen 12-18kg.

Die wo nash, imperial, u.s.w fischen. ,fangen im Jahr veleicht. 1-2 mal die grossen fische.


----------



## Carras (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Moin,

schön was es hier alles zu lesen gibt.

TS hin oder her,....es wurde ja schon erwähnt.

Auch ich kenne einige Karpfenangler, die schon seit den 80ziger Jahren auf Karpfen angeln. Und diese Angler haben auch heute noch, immer ne Tüte TS Boilies bei sich! Warum? weil sie fangen,....sagen Sie.

TS ist ein sehr, sehr großer Hersteller, der nicht nur für sich selbst Boiles produziert.
Ich glaube, viele "Hantas" würden ganz doof daher schauen, wenn sie wüssten, für wen TS, so alles die Boilies produziert.

Der Markt um die Boilies, ist sehr hart geworden. Hatte man vor 15 Jahren noch keine so große Auswahl, wird man heute nur noch so von Boilieanbietern überschüttet.
Und ich schreibe bewusst:->  "Anbietern", nicht Hersteller.

Wer hier also auch was vom großen Kuchen abhaben möchte,....der muss gutes, wenn nicht sogar sehr gutes Marketing betreiben! Sonst bleibt er auf den Boilies sitzen.
Und da Karpfen selbst, ja keine Boilies kaufen können, sondern wir Menschen das für sie tun müssen,....muss man die Boilies einfach auch an die Bedürfnisse (Nasen) der Menschen anpassen!  


Im übrigen hat eine "versiegelt" erscheinende Oberfläche eines Boilies, nichts damit zu tun, wie sich Attraktoren auswaschen können. Das ist auch nur Marketing! Wer das glaubt,....den hat das Marketing sauberst verschauckelt. Gratulation, so naiv zu sein. Sorry aber das musste jetzt sein.
Entscheidend ist, wie wasserlöslich die Zutaten sind, die im Boilie verwendet werden.
Man kann auch Boilies mit vielen groben Zutaten herstellen, welche aber alle nicht Wasserlöslich sind. Dann benötigt man für solche Boilies aber genügend Binder im Boilie, sonst zerbröselt er schon bei der Herstellung.
Und Binder sind nix anders als Kleber (vereinfacht gesagt).
Und eines ist Fakt, so ein Boilie, arbeitet deutlich schlechter als ein Boilie der zwar Glatt und Versiegelt aussieht, aber mit ausreichend wasserlöslichen Bestandteilen hergestellt wurde.


Was ich aber sehr Interessant finde,...ist das ganz Aktuelle Thema. Die Ämter sind wohl dran, gewisse Dinge für Boilieproduzenten zu ändern. Schärfere Auflagen: Genauere Auflistungen über die Inhaltstoffe der Boilies zu machen, Angabe von Produktionsdatum, Angabe von Haltbarkeit etc,... 
Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird.



Nachtrag: hier mal der Link dazu!

http://www.carpzilla.de/news/carpzilla-news/achtung-das-amt-geht-um-718.html

und noch einer:

http://www.carp.de/news/allgemeine-news/1276-koederfirmen-werden-geprueft.html

Gruß


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

@Allrounder

"Am Teich XY geht nix von Marke AB und Sorte CD aber Sorte EF von Hersteller GH geht ab, wie Sau."

Das sich die Praxis oft so darstellt, weis ich aus leidlicher Erfahrung selbst. Aber versuchen wir mal, den Wahrheitsgehalt der o.g. Aussage zu ergründen:

Grundbedingungen und ihre Wahrscheinlichkeiten:

1. der gesamte Teich wurde im Laufe eines Jahres ausschließlich mit Sorte CD gefischt und nichts gefangen
2. der gesamte Teich wurde im Laufe eines Jahres ausschließlich mit Sorte EF gefischt und regelmäßig gefangen

Beide Punkte bedingen:

a) es kann jeglliche anglerische Tätigkeit überprüft werden - also auch die, die zwar auf Friedfisch aber nicht zwingend auf Karpfen geangelt haben
b) der natürliche Nahrungsvorrat ist lückenlos bekannt
c) Wasserwerte etc. (also alles, was das Medium Wasser als Attraktorcarrier betrifft) ist lückenlos bekannt
d) in beiden Jahren waren die Bedingungen unter b) und c) annähernd gleich bis identisch

Dann wollen wir mal :q

d) fällt schonmal weg - sowas gibt es schlicht nicht -- das Habitat ist einem ständigen Wandel unterworfen, dessen Faktoren so vielschichtig sind, dass schon aus Gründen der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Gleichheit eintreten kann

a) ließe sich an einem besucherfreien Gewässer mit begrenzter Anglerzahl realisieren
b) auch realisierbar, obgleich an der Lückenlosigkeit der Ergebnisse zumindest starke Zweifel angebracht sind
c) realisierbar durch stetige Messungen

1. Zwischenfrage:

Welche der Gewässer, die du meinst, erfüllen die Punkte a) bis c)?

2. Zwischenfrage:

An welchen dieser Gewässer wurden die Punkte 1 und 2 konsequent umgesetzt?

Ich denke, man muss das gar nicht weiter ausführen, da du selbst siehst, wie unwahrscheinlich es ist, dass wenigstens die Grundbedingungen für eine halbwegs gesicherte Aussage geschaffen werden können.

Insbesondere Punkt b) spielt eine entscheidende Rolle, da der Boilie hier entweder in Konkurenz zum natürlichen Nahrungsvorrat treten kann oder aber als Ergänzung desselben dienen kann. Dazu müsste man aber den Boilie selbst analysieren und die vorhandenen Attraktoren auf Überschneidungen oder eben Konkurenzen zu den natürlich vorhandenen Attraktoren hin überprüfen. Denn das ist der Grund, warum Murmel a läuft und Murmel b eben nicht.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Murmel b grundsätzlich nicht läuft, sondern nur, dass zum Zeitpunkt X unter Bedingung Y Murmel b an Gewässer A nicht läuft.

Murmel a kann an einem anderen Gewässer der totale Rohrkrepierer sein und Murmel b an dem Teich der totale Oberburner.

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor: wir sind nicht frei von Beeinflussungen durch andere Angler. Wenn 3 Leute aus dem Verein auf Banane von TS nichts gefangen haben, ist Banane von TS eben Müll.

[Nachtrag]

@carras

Sauber auf den Punkt gebracht. Die bunte Präsentationsmaschinerie läuft rund um die Uhr auf Vollast und sie findet immer dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## Allround-Angler (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

@Carras und @wolkenkrieger:
Selten soviel Sinnvolles über Boilies gelesen, super#h!
Wenn man genug Zeit und Lust hätte, sollte man den ganzen Blödsinn, der von manchen behauptet wird, auseinander nehmen.

@Allrounder und @Carphunter: Am besten testen! Warum nicht mal einen Boilietest übers AB organisieren?
Oder mal eine Zeitschrift anschreiben?
Meiner Meinung nach fängt schlicht der Köder, den die Fische gut kennen|rolleyes, Dressur, positive Prägung.

@Carras: Strenggenommen sind Boilies Futter für Nutztiere, also ist eine Deklaration schon sinnvoll, bzw. vorgeschrieben, würde ich mal so einwerfen|kopfkrat.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach fängt schlicht der Köder, den die Fische gut kennen|rolleyes, Dressur, positive Prägung.


Oder genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall; Strategie "anders angeln als alle Anderen" kann so einige Burschen ans Band bringen, die die Standartmurmel, mit der sie 4x Landgang bekamen, komplett ignorieren.
Wenn ich an einem Gewässer höre, "hier geht nur fischig, naturfarben und am besten nimmst du 2 Boilies oder einen 25er, da fangen alle gut mit", pack ich umgehend einen 14er pinken Peachboilie dran.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Carras: Strenggenommen sind Boilies Futter für Nutztiere, also ist eine Deklaration schon sinnvoll, bzw. vorgeschrieben, würde ich mal so einwerfen|kopfkrat.



Nö |supergri

Boilies sind Angelköder und bewegen sich damit ausserhalb jeglicher gesetzlicher Reglementierung. Einzig die Hersteller-IdentNr. muss auf der Umverpackung angebracht sein.

Wäre dem so, wie du geschrieben hast, dürften von heute auf morgen die meisten der kleineren Murmeldreher ihren Laden dicht machen. Die gesetzlichen Auflagen bei der Futterherstellung sind dermaßen streng und mit dermaßen hohen Hürden versehen, dass schon die baulichen Maßnahmen (getrennte Lagerung von pflanzlichen, tierischen und chemischen Komponenten, getrennte Warenanlieferung, Öl- und Fettabscheider, Entsorgungskette, Schadstoffanalyse jeder Produktionscharge, lückenlose Rückverfolgbarkeit der Rohstoffe, Zulassungsfähigkeit der Rohstoffe [diverse Tiermehle dürften dann gar nicht mehr verarbeitet werden], Vorhalten von Produktanalysen zur späteren Überprüfung, ...) jedes Budget überstiegen dürfte. Bei den "Garagenbetrieben" dürfte es schon ander Futtermittelhygieneverordnung scheitern und die ist vergleichweise milde formuliert.

Das sind genau die Gründe, warum ich 2010 (oder 11 - weis nicht mehr genau) die Idee mit den Halibuttpellets wieder verworfen habe - das Unternehmen, dass für mich die Pellets presst, kommt nämlich aus dem Sektor Tiernahrung und unterliegt damit diesen gesetzlichen Regelungen und Bestimmungen und hat schlichtweg die Zulassung zur verarbeitung bestimmter Rohstoffe nicht (und will sie auch aus den o.g. Gründen nicht haben).


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

@kati

Ich hab ne große Tüte (Sack), da sind Boilies drin - zig Hersteller, zig Sorten, alte und neue.

Da wird mit der Kelle reingefahren und gefüttert. Fertig. Und ich fange auch.

Ich variiere selten mit den Murmeln, sondern beinahe ausschließlich mit meinen Partikeln - und da lasse ich dann meinem Spieltrieb freien Lauf


----------



## Purist (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann frag ich mich, warum Tutti Frutti von Nash an einem See fängt und auf Pineapple vom selben Hersteller kaum was zu fangen ist. Das ist genau der Punkt, den Gründler schon angesprochen hat.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich würde das ganze ja gerne glauben und dann mit 1 Euro pro Kg Murmeln losziehen. Aber ich glaube es anhand der Erfahrung aus der Praxis leider nicht. Das ganze muss komplexer sein als "jede Schei$$e fängt".



Probiere doch einmal die Sparvariante: Rolle dir Paniermehl/Gries/Eierboilies, ohne jegliche Aromen oder Dips. Noch besser: nehme eine Schüssel und knete darin Paniermehl mit Wasser zu einem festen Teig und angel mit Kugeln daraus, die mindestens Walnussgröße haben sollten. Damit lassen sich problemlos Karpfen überlisten, auch an stark beangelten Gewässern, nur tut es kaum noch einer. 

Viele vergessen bei all dem Marketing gerne, dass sie beim Angeln nicht alles beeinflussen können. Dieser Mythos um den überallfängigen "Superköder" ist schon älter wie 300 Jahre, hat aber nie etwas daran ändern können, dass auch hungrige Fische am richtigen Zeitpunkt am Angelplatz sein müssen. Wenn das der Fall ist, was ich als eine Grundbedingung für Erfolg bezeichnen würde, ist der Köder, solange der Fisch ihn nehmen kann und er brauchbare Nahrung ist (oder solche sicher suggeriert), relativ egal.


----------



## Carras (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Purist schrieb:


> Viele vergessen bei all dem Marketing gerne, dass sie beim Angeln nicht alles beeinflussen können. Dieser Mythos um den überallfängigen "Superköder" ist schon älter wie 300 Jahre, hat aber nie etwas daran ändern können, dass auch hungrige Fische am richtigen Zeitpunkt am Angelplatz sein müssen. Wenn das der Fall ist, was ich als eine Grundbedingung für Erfolg bezeichnen würde, ist der Köder, solange der Fisch ihn nehmen kann und er brauchbare Nahrung ist (oder solche sicher suggeriert), relativ egal.




Verdammt noch mal,.....

jetzt werden hier auch noch die echten Geheimnisse der Angelei verraten! 


Grüßle


----------



## stroffel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich weis, was du meinst - also nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen bitte:
> 
> Was ist an Abfallstoffen bitte hochwertig? Meinst du ernsthaft, dass sich da einer hinstellt und Fischmehl baut, damit der Hunter das in seine Boilies packen kann?



passt schon. Du hast ja recht. Ob sie hochwertig sind kann ich gar nicht beurteilen. Nur dass sie als hochwertig beworben werden |supergri.
Aber das ist ja schon mal ein Unterschied zu chemischen Aromen. Was für mich als Schmalspur-Chemiker aber auffällig ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die üblichen Aromen von Ködern alle aus der gleichen Stoffgruppe kommen (Essigsäurebutylester und Essigsäurepentylester). Stoffe dieser Gruppe haben Drei Gemeinsamkeiten: 
- Sie sind billig in großen Mengen Herstellbar
- Sie riechen sehr stark nach Früchten (Banane, Ananas, Erbeere), wobei das Aroma nur grob an das Original erinnert, dafür aber extrem intensiv ist
- Es sind eben die häufigsten Aromen die man im Anggelladen findet

Vielleicht wäre ein Holunderbeeren Aroma viel fängiger. Zumindest ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das ein Karpfen mal in den Genuss echter Holunderbeeren kommt größer, als dass er  eine Ananas vor den Rüssel bekommt. Aber Holunderbeeren Aroma ist halt recht komplex und damit teuer. und vielleicht noch wichtiger: viele Angler kennen es selbst nicht. Und dann gibts beim tüte aufreißen nur einen "was soll datt denn??" statt einen "boah volles Rohr Ananas" Effekt.

Eigentlich ist ja so ziemlich alles was ein Karpfen von Natur aus frisst für uns eher unatraktiv. Ich habe daher kein Problem mit Ködern zu fischen, die ich selber unappetittlich finde. Solche "Stinker" ohne Aroma wie Du sie oben beschrieben hast fände ich klasse.
Wenn ich im Angelladen vor den Regalen mit knallbunten Fruchtkugeln stehe hab ich immer das Gehfühl mich nach versteckten Kameras umzuschauen zu müssen und denke "Vorsicht! wer fängt hier gerade wen"


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



stroffel schrieb:


> Solche "Stinker" ohne Aroma wie Du sie oben beschrieben hast fände ich klasse.



Solche Murmeln gabs mal von TS. Die haben wiederlich "chemisch" gerochen - und ich hab damit hervorragend gefangen.

Ich hab hier Murmeln von pelzer - irgendwas Leber/Whisky oder so. Die stinken auch wie verbrannter Trabant aber die fangen gut. :m

Und: ich hab eine Tüte sauteure Murmel von nash. Erdbeere. Die riechen erdbeeriger, als jede Erdbeere, die ich je gegessen habe und ich bin auf dem Dorf aufgewachsen und weis, wie eine Erdbeere schmeckt und riecht!

Von denen habe ich in 2011 fast 1 Zentner verbraucht - und genau 2 Karpfen drauf gefangen.

Eine Billigmurmel von TS (1,99 € für 3 Kilo im Grabbeltisch bei Moritz in Nauen) am Haar auf einem Teppich aus Mais/Hanf/Legemehl/Aufzuchtpellets (also alles billiges Zeuchs) versetzt mit einer Mischung aus frischem Knoblauch und Pfefferminzextrakt brachte dann in einer Instantsession meinen PB mit knapp unter 60 Pfund. Und zwar am selben Gewässer!

Ok, ich hatte meine eigenen Testpellets mit im Mix *gg*

Also mir erzählt keiner mehr was von wegen teuer ist gut usw. :vik:


----------



## Marc 24 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Eine Billigmurmel von TS (1,99 € für 3 Kilo im Grabbeltisch bei Moritz in Nauen)[...].



3kg für 1,99€? Wie geht das denn? Da kostet ja 1kg etwas über 60 Cent |bigeyes.


----------



## I C Wiener (5. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Moin.



Carras schrieb:


> TS ist ein sehr, sehr großer Hersteller, der nicht nur für sich selbst Boiles produziert.
> Ich glaube, viele "Hantas" würden ganz doof daher schauen, wenn sie wüssten, für wen TS, so alles die Boilies produziert.




Das habe ich jetzt schon so oft gelesen.. aber nirgendwo einen Hinweis auf eine Quelle. Oder Namen von vertreibenden "Boilieschmieden".
Nichts gegen dich oder deine Aussage, aber wieviel Marktanteil haben sie denn nun?


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

Das würde man wohl nur von dort Arbeitenden erfahren. Genauso wenig outet sich eine Boilieschmiede, dass sie dort produzieren lässt.

Und da es keine Kennzeichnungspflicht wie bei Lebensmitteln gibt, kann man es nicht mal recherchieren, wenn man wollte.
Ist aber auch nix anrühriges, der "Besteller" wird schon vorgeben können, wie seine Pille gebaut wird.

Außerdem ist das Standard.
Es gibt allerdings auch genügend Leute, die glauben, dass _Handels_firmen wie Askari selber Rollen, Wobbler & PVA-Netze produzieren, genauso wie Edeka ja selbst Milch, Kekse & TK-Lasagne herstellt |uhoh:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> 3kg für 1,99€? Wie geht das denn? Da kostet ja 1kg etwas über 60 Cent |bigeyes.



Ich sag ja: Grabbeltisch.

Moritz hat ne Aktion gehabt (Neueröffnung oder was weis ich) und ich hab zugelangt :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

ich weis mintestens 4 teure bait firmen, wo in der selben halle produzieren lassen


ist mit den  zelte,brollys genauso ,sind alle baugleich wird einfach ein logo drauf gemacht und gut ists.


die zeiten mit mega teuren super kugeln sind bei mir vorbei, fische seit 4-6 jahren nur noch baits bis maximal 6€/kg.


ein karpfen ist es egal was für ne murmel da liegt,er ist ein wasserschein und muss fressen um sein gewicht zuhalten .


das bestätigt uns die doppel,dreifach fänge  im jahr,in 4 jahren konnte ich den selben fisch 10 mal fangen , da waren billig boilies am start


----------



## Carras (8. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, 


Das werden die Dir sicher auch nicht auf die Nase binden. Wozu auch.

Es gibt durchaus noch einige andere Baitfirmen, welche im Großen für andere Anbieter abrollen.

Da wäre z.B. auch noch die Fa. Eurobaits. Ebenso wie TS einer der großer "Hersteller".

Gewisse Dinge weiß ich auch sehr, sehr zuverlässiger Quelle. So viel kann ich sagen, mehr nicht.




Ein anderes Beispiel sind z.B. die Gorilla Baits der  Angelzentrale Herrieden. Die Jungs rollen die Boilies nicht selbst,  sie lassen rollen. Und sie machen daraus auch kein Geheimnis. Ruf einfach mal an und die verraten Dir durchaus, wo deren Boilies her kommen. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm,.. sehe da jetzt kein Problem drin.
Wie schon erläutert, sind die Auflagen sehr streng, wenn man diese Angelköder kommerziell herstellen will. 
Und wieso sollen sich alle Boiliemarken sowas antun, wenn man quasi das techn. Know how und das Equipment der echten Hersteller zu Nutze machen kann.
Finde ich sogar eher positiv. Denn so weiß man im Prinzip, dass die Boilies "professionell" hergestellt wurden und nicht von irgendwelchen Hinterhof-Garagen Firmen nach Feierabend hergestelllt wurden. Das soll nichts gegen solche kleinen Selfmade Schmieden sein. Es geht da jetzt mehr um den Händler. Für Ihn ist sowas immer besser, wenn er weiß, dass im Hintergrund eine professionelle Firma steckt, auf die er sich zu 100 % verlassen kann.



Und wenn wir nochmal auf die Hauptfrage des Threads eingehen wollen,...das muss nicht so sein, dass TS hier Ausschußware als Futterboilies anbietet. Warum auch?

Ich gehe davon aus (ohne es jetzt genau zu wissen!), daß sie für diese Sorte eben eine spezielle (günstigere) Mixtur verwenden.


Gruß


----------



## Marc 24 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Carras schrieb:


> Denn so weiß man im Prinzip, dass die Boilies "professionell" hergestellt wurden und nicht von irgendwelchen Hinterhof-Garagen Firmen nach Feierabend hergestelllt wurden.



Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich bei "professionell" hergestellten Boilies überhaupt nicht weiß, WIE sie "professionell" hergestellt werden und das von den "Hinterhof-Garagen-Firmen" durchaus in Erfahrungen bringen kann, v.a. wenn man den Hersteller persönlich kennt. Da es mittlerweile schon so viele kleine Boilieschmieden gibt, kennt fast jeder so einen Hersteller persönlich.


----------



## Carras (8. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

HI

das kommt jetzt darauf an auf was Du das professionell beziehst!
bzw wie Du professionell beschreibst.

Lese einfach mal die zwei Links durch, welchen ich ein paar Beiträge vorher rein gestellt habe. Dann weist Du auf was ich hinaus will.

Gruß


----------



## carp hunters btw (8. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*

ich habe die ts futterboilies probiert und gut gefang allerding nur einmal aus neugier versucht!! 1versuch ist vür mich zwar nicht aussagekräftig aber geklappt hats
:m


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Top Secret Futterboilies Ausschussware ??*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich bei "professionell" hergestellten Boilies überhaupt nicht weiß, WIE sie "professionell" hergestellt werden...


Will das nicht bestreiten.
Aber ich kenne die Produzenten meines Rotweins, meines Tabaks, meiner Schnitzel, Apfeltorten,... auch nicht. Und das fress _ich selbst_ und schmeiß es nicht in einen trüben Tümpel.
Man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------

